# Wickes Class Destroyer USS Ward DD-139 1941（Limited version）



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

How does one find one of your postings models? You don't list a release date, if it has not yet come, nor a part number to try and locate one. That would be helpful information.


----------

